# Case Question..



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hello all, I am building my second pc.. The first one I built I picked a cruddy case.. But would like to know if this case is any good? As I love it, (sure my kids will try and ruin it from the lights:tongue: )

I was going to go with the cooler master stacker but was a little pricey.. I will be putting a pc&pc power supply in there so I think it will fit a core duo 6600 and an Full atx motherboard in there. And eventually I would like to try water cooling..Thanks for any input..


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16811129021


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

that is a very good case. some other good cases are ThermalTake armor, any Lian Li, and Gigabyte Aura


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

Ya I have had a Lian Li, and the gigabyte is screaming water cooling.. But I fell in love with this case. And the wife actually liked it lol..

And my pc&pc psu will fit in there since it is a little bigger than others..

I found the stacker to be my all time fav, but wife will only let me spend so much on this thing, and at 300 it's pushing it but 200 lol. Although could just tell her it only cost 100 I control the Credit cards anyhow.. Hmmm :1angel: 

Thanks for your input.. I like the Lian Li pc1200A and the antec silver series..Was just wondering if anyone has used the case before.. Will have to think about that. For some reason I did not think about just saying ya babe it was only 100 bucks lol


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

another good case (in my opinion and probably ebackus's) is the Aspire x navigator. just dont use the PSU that it comes with. amazing air cooling though


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

Never seen it will have to take a look at it..

As for PSU's I only use PC&pc powersupplies or tagen.. Would never use a psu that came with a case..

All the good cases dont come with one anyway.. 

Thanks will look at that one.
Here is the one I have

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703008

And this one will be going into the new pc..
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817714001


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

very nice...there are other good companies, but you have probably chosen the 2 best. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811144092 is the navigator


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

thanks forcifer.. Only problem with the green and stuff is the wife will complain every day about it lol. This is going to go in my den with all my stero stuff as well so it has to be black...

Dang I just want that CCM stacker lol

this is my baby that I cant have.. Its just hugeee

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119121


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

I've got the Thermaltake Armor and...well I thought it was good at first...but I ran out of room for my stuff. I've got 2 120mm radiators, 7/16" tubing, a 2x5.25" drive bay pump/controller assembly and all kinds of other stuff in there. I had to ditch a CD rom drive to make space for all of it. It makes me wish I had bought something bigger...

I weighed my computer without the motherboard and memory in it...the thing weighs 75lbs without the motherboard and RAM. (Had it removed for RMA). Wood on my desk where it sits is warped now :laugh:


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

I hear ya.. I like water cooling. And I add tons o stuff inside my cases. 
I have seen a cm stacker at my buddies and his wieghed without anything in it close to 50lbs. But it is huge. Oh the heck with it, wife dont know how much cases cost lol.. Gonna get one, I will throw up some pics when I get everything in there.


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

Coolermaster makes some very nice cases other than the Stacker, as well. Have you given them a look?


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Are you planning on using the 1kw PSU from them ? 
If so I just bought that very case for the exact purpose of looking for a big enough case for my 1kw PSU, and I can tell you now it is not big enough, when I tried to use it I had to have my drives hanging out on the front of the case because the cables etc were to tight on the back of the drives, but the stacker is purpose built fir that 1kw PSU, I am going for the 832 once my boards RMA is complete so I can get a new board and this case at the same time.
Another point is that you may need to get an extension for the 8 pin plug lead because with the PSU mounting in the base of the case it has to stretch up to the top of the case (unless your board is different), either that or unsightly wires going across the middle of the case.


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

no 8021 gut, I will be using there 750 watt psu..I also orderd a extender for the 8 pin mobo connector, as I knew that it would not reach (or it would but like you said a long wire going right across the see through window..)

I liked it because of all the 120 mm fans and the whopping 200mm fan on top..


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Then it may be alright, I don't know how long it is compared, but I can tell you the 1kw unit comes close to the cages, so much so that if I had drives in the bottom cage I would probably not be able to close it in fully, because although the unit stops just short enough, by the time you allow for it's cables you would either have a major fight to turn them up tight\flat enough to close the cage or you would have to lose it to store the PSU cables in.

The other thing is the motherboard, I had a 680i in it, and the ide connector is right where the hard drive cables go (if using the middle cage) so you again have a major fight on your hands, so unless you have a shorter motherboard you may want to reconsider, and some say it is loud, TBH I haven't run the top fan yet as I am probably going to sell it so I don't want to use it so it is as new, but the fans do have a speed switch and most seem happy with them on low spin speeds, but I find that case very restrictive, so unless you want to buy another case down the road to suit your needs at that time should you get larger components it would be a false economy to buy that one now, try saying to your partner that by buying the stacker you are saving money because you will be as future proof as possible with plenty of space for any changes\extras you may choose further down the road.


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

Ya I want that stacker lol. I will know if I can by wednesday.. Hope so..

As for IDE I dont have any IDE drives.. All SATA (hard drives and DVD roms etc)

Have 6 SATA connectors..
I did not want any ribbons in my new case lol


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Well the Sata connections are only just behind the ide slot, so will still be tight not to mention more delicate than the ide cables, try to get your partner to see it's one of those rare times that spending more will save money in the long term because you'll never need another case again, at least as far ahead as we can see ATM.


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

I see you have the PC&PC 1kw psu.. How is it. I was hinking of getting one and leaving the 750 watter (pc&pc in this pc) Is it huge?


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

It's great, should see me right for more years than I'll probably need to worry about ATM, another example of spending more now and saving money long term, but it is way to large for the 900 case, I had to have my drives hanging out at the front to be able to try to use it, thats how I can say I find it very restrictive and long term is not a good option if you want to save money, because sooner or later you will want something to go with it that will simply not fit, so you will end up buying another one at some point.

The spec says it's 253mm long (from memory), so even with larger cases like my Thermaltake Armor it will still clash with the top fan so you would need to mod the case to get it to fit properly, but if you end up like me and get the 1kw unit, and the stacker (I'm going for the 832) the only other upgrades you will probably ever need is the motherboard, CPU and RAM, assuming you already have the drives that suit your needs, which means upgrades will be cheap compared to now because the other components are probably about as future proof as you can currently get.


----------

